# How to sex my Oscar...



## SVanzella (Feb 15, 2012)

I recently bought an oscar from my LFS and they told me that at a young age you can't really sex Oscars unless you vent them. He/she is now roughly about 3.5-4" and I was wondering if there is anything that I can start looking for that would help me in finding the gender.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976

:wink:


----------



## SVanzella (Feb 15, 2012)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=120976
> 
> :wink:


Thanks for the help, unfortunately I did not buy a number of them, I only bought the one and was wondering what I should look for in a male or female.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.flippersandfins.net/oscarfaq.htm#sex


----------



## SVanzella (Feb 15, 2012)

*IAN1077*, thanks for the link.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

i was beating my brain for a year trying to find something to sex oscars and found that article.It helped and now I can rest.lol


----------

